# General > AquaTalk >  Has anyone been able to buy tubifex/bloodworms/daphnia from LFS?

## |squee|

I'm asking because I went down to my neighborhood LFS today, and asked for daphnia. 

He shook his head, then I asked if there was tubifex/bloodworms. Surely he has them?

He told me in Mandarin: No more, all of them have drowned because of the heavy rainfall  :Opps:

----------


## Justikanz

:Laughing: 

Probably some of them lost their sources due to heavy rain... 

I had not bought life food for some time liao... Think I will need to search for them too...  :Razz:  

 :Laughing:

----------


## natural

Bro,you can try go down to C328 polyart 24 hour aquarium shop to look for what you want. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

I had a hard time finding live bloodworms in the west. All selling frozen types only.  :Sad:

----------


## valice

Besides foods mentioned by squee, what other live foods can we feed to our fishes and available in the shops?

----------


## |squee|

Yea I'm interested to know too. I need to find a source of live food for my Paros alfredi.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Brine shrimps ? Can consider frozen mysis shrimps too.  :Grin:

----------


## valice

Non-frozen leh? Brine shrimp not very nutritious since it is mainly calcium only already when they are in adult form...

----------


## |squee|

Never heard of mysis shrimps.  :Surprised:  

I'm tempted to start on bloodworms for my alfredi. So far they seem to be living off organisms found among the leaves in my don't-care 2ft tank  :Razz:

----------


## Anthen

i get my weekly live daphnia, brine shrimp from y618.. if there is not more at the shelves, just ask the y618 uncle and he will readily packed a fresh one for you.. live bloodworm are seldom seen in lfs but i happen to get once at tamp block 201(when i pass by there)..

----------


## bryan

> Never heard of mysis shrimps.  
> 
> I'm tempted to start on bloodworms for my alfredi. So far they seem to be living off organisms found among the leaves in my don't-care 2ft tank


mysis shrimp. In frozen form by Hikari. It's suppose to have a higer protein content as compared to frozen bloodworm by looking at the contents on the packing. Somehow my fish will still eat the bloodworms first. More tasty? I'm not trying anytime soon  :Opps:

----------


## valice

> Somehow my fish will still eat the bloodworms first. More tasty? I'm not trying anytime soon


I think it is due to the head of the shrimp which is making them uncomfortable? I see my apisto spitting the head out after picking up a piece...

But I do notice that fishes once tasted bloodworms will usually forgo other foods... Unless they move... Like live brineshrimp...

----------


## Quixotic

If I am not wrong, I believe mysis shrimp is normally used for finicky eaters for saltwater fauna.

Frozen mysis shrimp can also be fed to freshwater fauna but I have tried without much success, my fishes do not like them very much.

I am stuck with frozen daphnia and frozen bloodworm for now in view of the shortage.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hmm... my ex-A.macs and even delhezi bichirs will go crazy over the mysis. Smells like nmarket prawns if you de-frost them. 

Anyway, is there any lfs in the west selling live bloodworms ?  :Opps:

----------


## joydiv

I get daphnia from this place in AMK, its opposite St Nicholas. Can't remember the block though. The shop is well stocked with live food, blood worms and tubifex as well.

----------


## Jungle-mania

The last I know, live food is back. I got my daphnias today from OTF.

----------


## |squee|

> I get daphnia from this place in AMK, its opposite St Nicholas. Can't remember the block though. The shop is well stocked with live food, blood worms and tubifex as well.


Lam Hong? 

Great! I will check out the LFS today later on to see if live food is back too.

----------


## joydiv

Yup, that's the one. I managed to get daphnia from seaview on Saturday, so i guess the supply is back.

----------


## GaspingGurami

Seaview selling monia like it's got no value yesterday. A 50cent packet is do dense with monia the colour looks like a latte.

----------

